# Passenger Power Seat



## laird426 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey my buddy has a 90 Maxima and the passenger power seat will not recline. The seat will move back and forward no problem but will not recline back or up. Anybody have an idea what it may be? Thanks.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

dirty switch contacts or dead motor.

try taking the switches apart and cleaning all of the metal contacts with a pencil eraser... worked on some of mine several years ago.


----------



## laird426 (Apr 16, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> dirty switch contacts or dead motor.
> 
> try taking the switches apart and cleaning all of the metal contacts with a pencil eraser... worked on some of mine several years ago.


Thanks. Found out there is two seperate motors and looks like the one that reclines is blown.


----------

